# Exterior Trim Preference RADIATA PINE VS EVERGREEN CEDAR



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

Just curious as to what you guys prefer exterior trim wise and your reasons behind it.

Evergreen Cedar VS Radiata Pine


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Neither


----------



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Neither


You prefer Hardi instead? Haha Neither wasn't an option


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, and no.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not much wood used for outside trim around here anymore,most is pvc or boral


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like wood exterior trim, those choices, no.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

If i had to choose. ..

Radiata pine:
Rot Resistance: The heartwood is rated as non-durable to perishable in regards to decay resistance. The sapwood is readily treated with preservatives and is used in exterior applications.

The type of wood itself doesn't have any natural rot resistance, where as cedar is well known for its natural insect and rot resistance. 

So I choose cedar.


----------



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

Tom Struble said:


> not much wood used for outside trim around here anymore,most is pvc or boral


Yeah we have the occasional Boral job in my area it's just not intensive weather wise so people tend to go with the wood choices


----------



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like wood exterior trim, those choices, no.


What is your ideal wood exterior trim preference?


----------



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

carp.addict said:


> If i had to choose. ..
> 
> Radiata pine:
> Rot Resistance: The heartwood is rated as non-durable to perishable in regards to decay resistance. The sapwood is readily treated with preservatives and is used in exterior applications.
> ...



Thank you for your response! These are my thoughts on it as well! I've only had people tell me they like the pine because it cuts better...


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

DolanLumberSeth said:


> Thank you for your response! These are my thoughts on it as well! I've only had people tell me they like the pine because it cuts better...


It depends on what your using it for too, and what finish your using, cedar has an oil in it that can make painting undesirable.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cypress and sapele


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

That Radiata Pine is much nicer to deal with than all that resawn spruce that's been running around for so long. But that isn't saying much. 
My local lumber yard (Foster's if you know it) has been carrying some FG redwood that seems pretty good.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

DolanLumberSeth said:


> Just curious as to what you guys prefer exterior trim wise and your reasons behind it.
> 
> Evergreen Cedar VS Radiata Pine


boral.... looks like wood. works like wood. never rots. almost no expansion / contraction. just can't that god awful dust. oh yeh ....it's super light.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cypress and sapele


same here....lil more towards the sapele


----------



## DolanLumberSeth (Jan 8, 2016)

dsconstructs said:


> That Radiata Pine is much nicer to deal with than all that resawn spruce that's been running around for so long. But that isn't saying much.
> My local lumber yard (Foster's if you know it) has been carrying some FG redwood that seems pretty good.


I am a little familiar with Foster's but have never been there. Redwood hmmm I'll have to look into that. That's a new one for me. Bare or primed?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

DolanLumberSeth said:


> I am a little familiar with Foster's but have never been there. Redwood hmmm I'll have to look into that. That's a new one for me. Bare or primed?


Primed....this is it.
http://www.caltimberline.com/product-nusk.html


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> boral.... looks like wood. works like wood. never rots. almost no expansion / contraction. just can't that god awful dust. oh yeh ....it's *super light*.


I like it but I wouldn't call it super light.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

dsconstructs said:


> That Radiata Pine is much nicer to deal with than all that resawn spruce that's been running around for so long. But that isn't saying much.
> My local lumber yard (Foster's if you know it) has been carrying some FG redwood that seems pretty good.


I live in the land of redwood.  Canada. The heartwood of redwood is naturally decay resistant. If it's not heartwood, then you just have a better version of pine.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I can say all the sawdust was red :laughing:


----------

